# Drive Upgrade in Roamio, impact to Mini?



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a Roamio OTA w/the standard 500GB (75h) drive. Connected to that is a TiVo MINI that periodically allocates a tuner from the Roamio. I want to upgrade the Roamio's drive to a 2TB drive.


What do I need to do to make sure that the Mini continues to function on the upgraded TiVo? I'm assuming that I just need to make sure it finds it's activation at tivo.com and then it will allow the MINI to connect. Is assumption correct?
I'm *NOT* worried about retaining any of the recordings from the Roamio's current drive. So from other threads it sounds like all I have to do is pop out the existing drive and pop in the new one.
Are there performance characteristics that I need to be worried about for the new drive? This is what I bought.

TIA


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mjh said:


> I have a Roamio OTA w/the standard 500GB (75h) drive. Connected to that is a TiVo MINI that periodically allocates a tuner from the Roamio. I want to upgrade the Roamio's drive to a 2TB drive.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to make sure that the Mini continues to function on the upgraded TiVo? I'm assuming that I just need to make sure it finds it's activation at tivo.com and then it will allow the MINI to connect. Is assumption correct?
> ...


Hi,
The drive that you chose is not exactly the one most recommended, the WD EURX series is, but it should work fine. Since you aren't interested in keeping any recordings, just open it up, replace with the new raw drive and in a few minutes you should be up and running. Might want to force a connection afterwards but it probably won't be necessary.
FYI, you can use up to 3TB drives by just installing, but 4-6TB will require a few minutes connected to a computer running MSFR software, 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Drive upgrade went incredibly smoothly. As soon as the Roamio phoned home the Mini connected right up. Now have 316 hours on the Roamio and I can't discern any performance degradation between the stock drive and the one that I bought.


----------



## mgtivo (Sep 3, 2015)

Great to hear the upgrade went well. This drive is the WD20EZRX which is spec'ed on the data sheet at 1.73A of 12v power peak. Peak is usually drawn at power up, so it's good to know that this is met with the Roamio OTA power supply that Tivo ships with the unit.

I'm purchasing a Roamio OTA (on order) as Tivo allowed Lifetime Service with this for the Labor Day holiday sale. I've ordered a WD 3TB WD30EURX which doesn't have a peak power specification on the WD data sheet. I'll let people know if this drive works with the Tivo supplied power adapter when I receive the items.


----------



## dennya (Mar 29, 2003)

Is there another specific power supply recommended for the Roamio if the stock supply is inadequate? I have the 4TB WD AV drive coming.


----------

